

Corporation vs. Startup in One Photo - dcpdx
http://startupruminations.com/2011/08/corporation-vs-startup-in-one-photo/

======
CurtHagenlocher
I don't get it. His previous employer littered his desktop with stupid icons?

~~~
veyron
I think it's a PC v Mac issue.

